# Project One Query for Madone 7 series



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

So I'm looking at the price of a 7 series frame and noticed that it costs $4400 for the new updated frame with the 25 gram less weight and chainstay redesign. Ok that's not the shocker, price, I would love the a made in the US carbon frame.

What is odd is when I spec it with a full 6800 build, except for the bontrager brakes, ultegra are offered for a bit less but want to stick with the bonty ones, chose the lowest price wheels, bar and saddle. The price ends up being around 4850!!

What is up with that? wouldn't it be a no brainer to get the full bike? I saw this cause I have a super record group and would need the bonty brakes, have to lose the SR brakes unfortunately. I have wheels already so don't need high end ones and my broken in saddle. Why is the pricing like this? Just odd cause it's an $800 difference if I do the 6 series with the same spec build.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Because Trek, like every other major manufacturer would much rather sell complete bikes. Why that is...i have no idea, but i'm sure there's a good reason.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Apparently and I can live with that mystery, especially since my girlfriends drivetrain stinks. Guess for less than the cost of a full Ultegra 11 group she'll get a new one minus brakes and bb. But will get wheels bar and saddle.

Never thought I get a trek but do like the US made frame made of US balistic defense grade carbon.


----------

